# brauch hilfe bei Geist



## Devilius (10. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen,
ich benötige Hilfe bzw. ein Tutorial für folgendes.
Ihr kennt das ja aus diversen Horrorfilmen, kleine Mädchen oder Frauen die irgendwie mal so gestrorben sind, und jetzt als Geist durch die Gegend irren. Ich habe schon einen Pier so bearbeitet das es richtig düster aussieht mit Regen usw. , jetzt soll auf dem Pier so halb durchsichtig ein Mädchen stehen(als geist) was so total versiffte Klamotten hat usw. also zerissenes Gleid, und soll eben richtig gruselig aussehen.

so genug der Erklärungen, würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

MfG
Devilius ;-)


----------



## stopfi (10. Mai 2004)

> so total versiffte Klamotten hat usw. also zerissenes Gleid, und soll eben richtig gruselig aussehen.


Da brauchst Du wohl ein Bild/Foto von so einem Mädchen, da wird alles nichts helfen. 


> so halb durchsichtig ein Mädchen stehen(als geist)


Das Mädchen musst Du freistellen (siehe andere Threads)  und dann mit nur 80% Deckkraft einfügen, (evtl. unterschiedliche Ebenenmodi probieren).


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mich mal eben 10 min hingesetzt und versucht sowas zu basteln. Als Model diente mir das Bild im Anhang.


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Mai 2004)

Und diese habe ich freigestellt, mit ein paar grunge Brushes bearbeitet, das Kleid mit dem Wischfingerwerkzeug 'zerissen' (hätte man noch mehr machen können, war nur zu faul) per Ebenenstil ein Schein nach ausen und die gute Dame auf 60% Deckraft gesetzt. Wunden hätte ich noch zaubern können, aber dafür habe ich gerade keine Gedult. Und Gedult ist das, was du dabei brauchst.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Mai 2004)

Schau doch hier mal vorbei >>> klick <<< 

Da findest du jede Menge um dein Mädel noch "schöner" zu machen


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Mai 2004)

Ich muss schon sagen, dieses Zombie Tut gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Devilius (10. Mai 2004)

also erstmal danke für die vielen guten Antworten, ich werde mir eure Tips zu Herzen nehmen und was feines zaubern. Morgen oder so werd ich dann mal ein Ergebnis posten.


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Mai 2004)

Kein Problem. Ich freu mich schon auf die Ergebnisse.

BTW: Das angesprochene Zombie Tut welches mir so gefiel, brachte mich dazu, mir gleich mal nen Hintergrundbild und neues Avatar zu machen. Mann, seh' ich sch**** aus


----------



## da_Dj (11. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich sollte so ein Geist dann noch was bräunlich/blaues oder so haben oder? Also eingefärbt bzw. überlagert sein ... Ich kenne keine bunten Geister   Ausserdem fehlt noch was "Sphärenartiges" ist ja schliesslich nicht von dieser Welt.


----------

